# stock music player



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I really like the new look of FP1 stock and i like the way samsung incorporated the stock player into the notification bar and the lockscreen but nitro has taken it out of his eclips 2.0 build. so i unzipped a FP1 deodexed and copied the stock player into my system/app folder changed the permissions and rebooted and the stock player opens but when I click on a song to play it force closes. What did I do wrong/is there any way to fix it?

also when going to settings/applications/manage applications the music player isn't in there like it hasn't been installed.

thanks for the help ahead of time


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

There are probably things in the framework and/or systemUI related to it that he would have removed when he took the player out. If it's that tightly integrated, there would almost have to be, so you probably can't use it without putting that stuff back in. That requires a more than just copying a couple of files.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

but i had it working using that same method on eclipse 2.0 but had to reflash due to something out of my control and when i tried to do it again it didn't work.

also should i move this to his board?


----------

